# my little angel is gone



## joshgamble (Nov 9, 2009)

Liver and kidneys packed up. I will miss and love her forever...My Oreo is gone


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry. It is so hard to lose them. atback 
_Run happily and pain-free to The Bridge, Oreo._


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, I am sorry for the loss of your dear Oreo! 

Did we ever get a chance to see her picture? (And your new kitten?) Please do put one up if you have a chance...

atback 

Fran


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Don't worry, my Taz was there to greet Oreo, and will take care of her for you. Right now they are sitting in a sunbeam and Taz is grooming her.


----------



## joshgamble (Nov 9, 2009)

Our kitten
http://s972.photobucket.com/albums/ae20 ... kincat.jpg


My angel

http://s972.photobucket.com/albums/ae20 ... t=oreo.jpg

Thank you for all the kind words. We buried her my mom in laws pretty garden today.She was a sick little girl , but still doesnt make the decision easier.We bought her with from South Africa and gave her a great life after she adopted us 4 years ago.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a beautiful young girl she was. I'm so sorry you lost her so young. It's very difficult, but I feel confident that she is bringing joy to heaven as I write, and that you will be together again some day. God loves His little creatures. Many blessings.


----------



## joshgamble (Nov 9, 2009)

The kitten is fine, its the older one that passed. Both cats happened to be black and white. Thank you though for your thoughts,


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Awesome pumpkin carvings the kitten is sitting on. Oreo's eyes were very unusual. I'm so sorry you lost her so soon, but it certainly sounds like you gave her a fabulous life. atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh I knew from the name Oreo it has to be a black and white kitty. What a sweet face he had. Im so sorry for your loss. They take a piece of our heart with them. But you will see him one day. He is painfree and happily waiting for you on the other side.


----------



## joshgamble (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your kind words over the last few days. We have a new addition to our family and we hope she can fill Oreos giant shoes.


----------

